# T. Amano's Nature Aquarium Books



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I just wanted to let people know that these books are very affordable on Amazon.ca, I just received book #2 for $24.55 and book #3 for $18.40! 

I've seen the first book in stores for over $50.00.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Awesome books too...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes i am hoping to get to order some for my birthday!  yes.. still months away.. LOL


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

They are great books. I have all three because Amazon had a big deal on around Christmas of last year. A must for any planted tank keeper.


----------

